# Personnalisation Itunes



## Anonyme (25 Février 2011)

Bonsoir à tous ! Voilà, j'avais envie de changer les fenêtres de Itunes, j'ai vu des thèmes sur Deviantart, mais aucun ne correspond à ce que je souhaite vraiment...un itunes bien pink quoi ! XD Donc j'ai décidé de le customiser par moi même, j'ai trouvé le fichier à modifier donc le itunes.rsrc mais quand je veux l'ouvrir avec themepark comme il est indiqué dans des tuto, ca me met :



> The document iTunes.rsrc could not be opened. ThemePark cannot open files in the Extras.rsrc (PPC) format.



Voilà du coup avec quoi je peux ouvrir ce fichier .rsrc ?

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h33 ----------

Un post de plus ouvert pour rien, il faut en fait la version 3 pour ouvrir les .rsrc...

Désolé !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h40 ----------

Quand je modifie les images .png du fichier itunes.rsrc, et que je lance l'application, les images que j'ai changé sont blancs...c'est à dire qu'il n'y a pas les changement que j'ai fait...mais comme un vide... :s j'ai peut etre manqué une étape dans la modification ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2011)

Bon j'ai enfin réussi, je sais pas comment mais c'est fait ! XD voilà ce que ça donne ! Bon l'important c'était d'enlever le gris des fenêtres, si la motivation me vient, je modifierai les icones ! XD

Bonne soirée


----------



## wath68 (26 Février 2011)

Good Job
N'empêche, chapeau. À peine arrivée et déjà tout ces changements.
Et c'est cool si tu es arrivée à faire ce que tu voulais.

Le petit chat m'a bien fait rire.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Good Job
> N'empêche, chapeau. À peine arrivée et déjà tout ces changements.
> Et c'est cool si tu es arrivée à faire ce que tu voulais.
> 
> Le petit chat m'a bien fait rire.



Thank ! C'est un miracle que mon mac n'ait pas planté ! Quand j'avais Windows, j'avais du restaurer au moins 4 fois :s
Finalement je m'y fais, y a plus de possibilités sur mac, à quelques exceptions près 
Le petit chat lol c'est ma signature


----------



## Ousitawi (27 Juillet 2011)

Hello !!

C'est possible de voir ce que donne ton thème ? ça m'intéresse :love:

Mercii !


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2011)

Le compte de ce membre n'existe plus, elle ne te répondra donc pas !...


----------



## Ousitawi (27 Juillet 2011)

Ah oops ! Merci de me prévenir


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2011)

De rien... 
Je ferme, 'ttention les doigts !...


----------

